# Price of a pint



## dazlight (May 25, 2013)

Just been for a few drinks with my uncle an cousin.
My uncle drinks bitter, me lager an cousin bullmers 
My uncle who worked all his life an is now retired hardly has a drink out these days cause of the price.
In a hungry horse pub it was 
Carling Â£2.85
Bullmers Â£3.65
John smiths Â£2.80

This is in new brighton on the sea front, in the wether spoons over the rd its Â£2.90 for bitter, in the local town spoons  a few miles away its Â£2.10 a pint???
No wonder pubs are shutting these days.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2013)

Actually that is is cheap. Lager around Â£3 in the clubhouse even with discount and anything from Â£3.30-Â£3.60 in pubs around here


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 25, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Actually that is is cheap. Lager around Â£3 in the clubhouse even with discount and anything from Â£3.30-Â£3.60 in pubs around here
		
Click to expand...

About the same in my clubhouse.  And worse than that in the pubs near the ground on match day. I'd happily pay the prices you're complaining about.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 25, 2013)

My first legal round of 4 pints in 1966 cost me less than 10 shillings [50p].
A couple of years ago I bought a round of 4 pints and absentmindedly handed the barmaid a tenner, she laughed and said 'you don't get out much, do you'.
I hardly ever go out to the pub now as I find Â£6 for a couple of pints hard to swallow.


----------



## stevie_r (May 25, 2013)

About Â£2.50 for Tennants and Carling in my local.  Glasgow city centre last time I was out was Â£3.30 for lager.


----------



## Mungoscorner (May 25, 2013)

My tipple (Guinness) is Â£3.35 at my place.
Local social club charges Â£2.90.
Golf clubs need to realise that "small profit, big turnover" is the way forward.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 25, 2013)

Me and the missed went to London last weekend 

Paroni was Â£5.64 a pint


----------



## full_throttle (May 25, 2013)

coors Â£2.40
carling Â£2.70
guest ale Â£2.60
guiness Â£3.00

can't comment on the other beers as I haven't bought any.


----------



## stevie_r (May 25, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Me and the missed went to London last weekend 

Paroni was Â£5.64 a pint
		
Click to expand...

You could probably have peroni for about the same


----------



## Captainron (May 25, 2013)

Worst was twickenham. Â£6 for a Guinness.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 25, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			You could probably have peroni for about the same 

Click to expand...

Knew I was leaving myself open - mind the dinner in china town wasn't too steep


----------



## stevie_r (May 25, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Knew I was leaving myself open - mind the dinner in china town wasn't too steep
		
Click to expand...

You get some decent nose bag there! My wife asked if she could get chips with her meal in a restaurant in China Town - It didn't go down well, from the waiters reaction you would have thought she had asked if she could take a dump on the table


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 25, 2013)

dazlight said:



			Just been for a few drinks with my uncle an cousin.
My uncle drinks bitter, me lager an cousin bullmers 
My uncle who worked all his life an is now retired hardly has a drink out these days cause of the price.
In a hungry horse pub it was 
Carling Â£2.85
Bullmers Â£3.65
John smiths Â£2.80

This is in new brighton on the sea front, in the wether spoons over the rd its Â£2.90 for bitter, in the local town spoons  a few miles away its Â£2.10 a pint???
No wonder pubs are shutting these days.
		
Click to expand...

Being in new brighton, your paying spa resort prices now, since the new lick of paint.

Get over to Liverpool, yer door hinge!:ears:


----------



## Val (May 26, 2013)

I was out yesterday with the Mrs, I had a pint of Schiehallion lager at Â£4.20, nice pint but pricey.


----------



## louise_a (May 26, 2013)

A pint of bitter in the club house is Â£2.40.


----------



## bluewolf (May 26, 2013)

At Slaley the other week, a round of 6 Hoegaarden was just over Â£31. I had to put the Â£20 note away and pay on the card!!!


----------



## dazlight (May 26, 2013)

So homer that is cheap? Cheap to me for a pint is under Â£2. 
The point I'm making is that people who don't have much money aren't going the pub anymore like my uncle because its over priced now. That's one of the reasons pubs are shutting 25 a week. 
I pay what it is and never really check prices but last night with my uncle telling me he don't go out much I noticed.


----------



## dazlight (May 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Being in new brighton, your paying spa resort prices now, since the new lick of paint.

Get over to Liverpool, yer door hinge!:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Lol. I drink in Liverpool more then Wirral. My mate owns the ship an mitre. You been in. Real ale pub. 
Was in malou in peor head last week. Â£4.50 a pint.


----------



## Rooter (May 26, 2013)

https://mobile.twitter.com/scottroots/status/337578536514772993/photo/1


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 26, 2013)

Perhaps we should ask Nigel Farage, it seems to be the only thing he has an in depth knowledge of ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 26, 2013)

Rooter said:



https://mobile.twitter.com/scottroots/status/337578536514772993/photo/1

Click to expand...

Love the 'gratuity not included'.


----------



## Rooter (May 26, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Love the 'gratuity not included'.
		
Click to expand...

Lol I know! Funnily enough, I didn't leave a tip!


----------



## pendodave (May 26, 2013)

Â£3.30 a pint for bitter in the pubs in Hertford. Those are 'normal' pubs, not your fancy wine-bars. Probably cheaper in the weatherspoons, but life's too short and all that.

Lucky I'm a lightweight. there's worse things to do for a tenner with a couple of mates.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2013)

dazlight said:



			Lol. I drink in Liverpool more then Wirral. My mate owns the ship an mitre. You been in. Real ale pub. 
Was in malou in peor head last week. Â£4.50 a pint.
		
Click to expand...

One of the best pubs in Liverpool is the ship, sometimes we start our crawl there after the match. Great boozer, fantastic choice of Bitters (I don't mean the blue-noses:whoo, lagers AND Ciders, which is important.


----------



## JustOne (May 26, 2013)

Â£3.50/pint in our clubhouse - total joke.


----------



## fundy (May 26, 2013)

Â£3 for a Carlsberg as a member at ours, about Â£3.30 if not i think, Guiness about 20p dearer

Worst Ive come across in recent years was Â£5.95 for a pint at the Grove - the worst bit is it was Orange and lemonade and not even a beer!!!!


----------



## fundy (May 26, 2013)

pendodave said:



			Â£3.30 a pint for bitter in the pubs in Hertford. Those are 'normal' pubs, not your fancy wine-bars. Probably cheaper in the weatherspoons, but life's too short and all that.

Lucky I'm a lightweight. there's worse things to do for a tenner with a couple of mates.
		
Click to expand...

Many a year since i was in a pub in hertford (Brings back memories of my youth lol). Trying to remember where we would drink, dare say some of them not there anymore, the Blackbirds, Duncombe Arms, Sportsman spring to mind


----------



## fundy (May 26, 2013)

dazlight said:



			So homer that is cheap? Cheap to me for a pint is under Â£2. 
The point I'm making is that people who don't have much money aren't going the pub anymore like my uncle because its over priced now. That's one of the reasons pubs are shutting 25 a week. 
I pay what it is and never really check prices but last night with my uncle telling me he don't go out much I noticed.
		
Click to expand...


Under Â£2 for a pint leaves very little chance for a pub top make a profit.

55p in excise duty and 34p in VAT means the govt is taking 90p of a Â£2 pint. So Â£1.10 to cover ingredients/making the pint (or worse buying it in), storing it, rent, rates, labour costs etc etc 

Let me know when youre opening at Â£1.90 a pint


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 26, 2013)

I had a job keeping a straight face when a Cockenee asked for a bitter shandy in a nice wee pub on the Western Isles.
The barmaid was from New Zealand and had never heard of the drink and asked him what it was.
The guy went in to 'offended' mode and asked if she had worked here long.
About 5 years was the reply.

Same story with sherry about 20 years ago on Mull.
Offended Toff said, I can't believe you don't sell sherry.
Barman replies that it was because no one asks for it.
We have 42 varieties of single malt though.


----------



## Dodger (May 26, 2013)

I love it when folk moan over the fact that the scraggy old boozer down the road sells a jar at Â£2.60 but the club sells at Â£2.80.

5 pints and you're greetin over a quid.


----------



## stevie_r (May 26, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I had a job keeping a straight face when a Cockenee asked for a bitter shandy in a nice wee pub on the Western Isles.
The barmaid was from New Zealand and had never heard of the drink and asked him what it was.
The guy went in to 'offended' mode and asked if she had worked here long.
About 5 years was the reply.

Same story with sherry about 20 years ago on Mull.
Offended Toff said, I can't believe you don't sell sherry.
Barman replies that it was because no one asks for it.
We have 42 varieties of single malt though.
		
Click to expand...

My mum asked for a slice of lime in a G & T in a pub in Port Glasgow, the barmaid looked totally gob smacked


----------



## williamalex1 (May 26, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			You could probably have peroni for about the same 

Click to expand...

Â£4.60 for a  very small bottle of PERONI at the Mar hall hotel  gc. Bishopton


----------



## stevie_r (May 26, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Â£4.60 for a  very small bottle of PERONI at the Mar hall hotel  gc. Bishopton
		
Click to expand...

Not surprised at that in the slightest.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 26, 2013)

dazlight said:



			So homer that is cheap? Cheap to me for a pint is under Â£2.
		
Click to expand...

A pint for Â£2, where is that, 1998?


----------



## dazlight (May 26, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			A pint for Â£2, where is that, 1998?
		
Click to expand...

The social club I go in now an then is Â£2 a pint on while the match is on. That's what I class as cheap! Nice pint too.
Still good price a pint at Â£2.50 normal.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2013)

dazlight said:



			The social club I go in now an then is Â£2 a pint on while the match is on. That's what I class as cheap! Nice pint too.
Still good price a pint at Â£2.50 normal.
		
Click to expand...

It must be an Everton match at that price, just to keep them in.:whoo:


----------



## dazlight (May 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			It must be an Everton match at that price, just to keep them in.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Lol, its both. I'm Tranmere so go there when were away with my mates. Poulton Vics, good golf society there too I've heard.


----------



## Chris1986 (May 26, 2013)

at golf the other week i got 1 larger 1 larger shandy and a guiness Â£14.85


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2013)

dazlight said:



			Lol, its both. I'm Tranmere so go there when were away with my mates. Poulton Vics, good golf society there too I've heard.
		
Click to expand...

I know it, I lived in Bell road for my sins, 20 odd years ago. Just by the dale pub (Molby's local at the time).


----------



## 6inchcup (May 27, 2013)

Chris1986 said:



			at golf the other week i got 1 larger 1 larger shandy and a guinness Â£14.85
		
Click to expand...

i hope the SHANDY was for a lady and not you!!!!!!!! or are you from darn sarf originally?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 27, 2013)

I can never understand why gassy cider is now more expensive than beer. The manufacturing process is much cheaper so gassy cider drinkers must be paying for the branding. Now scrumpy...that is different.


----------



## stevie_r (May 27, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I can never understand why gassy cider is now more expensive than beer. The manufacturing process is much cheaper so gassy cider drinkers must be paying for the branding. Now scrumpy...that is different.
		
Click to expand...

Is the fermentation process not longer for cider?


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 27, 2013)

Chris1986 said:



			at golf the other week i got 1 larger 1 larger shandy and a guiness Â£14.85
		
Click to expand...

Must have been a larger than large lager at that price!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2013)

I enjoy a pint or two and to be honest I can't remember the prices of a pint near me. I order pay and drink it. As long as it tastes right then I'm happy.

It's places like wetherspoons that are helping pubs being shut down because of the prices they can sell their ale for.


----------



## Bucket92 (May 27, 2013)

Â£2.40 for a Coors in the local Social club, Â£2.40 for a Carling at the cricket club, Â£3.20 odd for a pint of Carling/Coors at the golf club.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 27, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			It's places like wetherspoons that are helping pubs being shut down because of the prices they can sell their ale for.
		
Click to expand...

I stopped over in Fort William on my way back from the Western Isles.
At the east end of the high street there is a newly opened Travelodge with a Weatherspoons on the ground floor.
Fort William has been in sharp decline and lately I would never have thought of stopping over there.
Tatty overpriced Hotels/B&Bs and pubs that were generally unclean and sold grossly overpriced very poor food.
The Weatherspoons and Travelodge were heaving and must have brought an additional 200 to 250 folk into the town that night. 
That can't be bad for a failing town.

Like the reaction to the smoking ban, the poor pubs will always fail.


----------



## stevie_r (May 27, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I stopped over in Fort William on my way back from the Western Isles.
At the east end of the high street there is a newly opened Travelodge with a Weatherspoons on the ground floor.
Fort William has been in sharp decline and lately I would never have thought of stopping over there.
Tatty overpriced Hotels/B&Bs and pubs that were generally unclean and sold grossly overpriced very poor food.
The Weatherspoons and Travelodge were heaving and must have brought an additional 200 to 250 folk into the town that night. 
That can't be bad for a failing town.

Like the reaction to the smoking ban, the poor pubs will always fail.
		
Click to expand...

I was quite shocked by the nick of Fort William last time I was there (2011), glad to hear something's improving


----------



## USER1999 (May 27, 2013)

I think peroni is 4.50 a pint down the golf club. But then we're all rich down south, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## bozza (May 27, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			At Slaley the other week, a round of 6 Hoegaarden was just over Â£31. I had to put the Â£20 note away and pay on the card!!!
		
Click to expand...

Slaley Hall is a complete rip off for everything!

Last year me and Kellfire went up as we got a deal with groupon, decided to have a drink and bacon sandwich first.

2 Bacon sandwiches, one coffee and a bottle of J20, just shy of Â£20!

Â£2 for a dozen range balls, it ended up costing us a small fortune.


----------



## stevie_r (May 27, 2013)

I couldn't honestly tell you the price of beer at my place, it's a hotel course so probably not cheap; we do get a 15% discount though.


----------



## JPH (May 27, 2013)

Anything under 4 pound is cheap round here , apart from wetherspoons which I avoid mostly  , was in there the other day and they had a real ale festival on for two weeks , 2.10 a pint with lots to choose from , all out bargain to me that is


----------



## dazlight (May 27, 2013)

On that programme skint, the pub on the estate is called the Desert rat is Â£1.70 a pint of John smiths so will send my uncle there.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 27, 2013)

Local hotel  [Angels ] charged me Â£9.95 for a pint of Stella and large glass of sauvignon blanc,  but then added Â£1.40  for a glass of soda water out of a tap , when the misses said "i need soda water to put in my wine".
 A bottle on the table costs  Â£21.00. The same wine is on sale at local stores for under Â£ 6.00 a bottle .
I know they must make a profit, but if i can buy a bottle for Â£6 they must get it at least 20% cheaper than me  ?, is that the normal mark up  they put on booze these days ?.  Thats why i don't go out so much these days .


----------



## stevie_r (May 28, 2013)

There's a restaurant in Bridge of Weir called Amaretto that charged me Â£3.80 for a pint of soda water and lime about 5 years ago - haven't been back funnily enough


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 29, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I think peroni is 4.50 a pint down the golf club. But then we're all rich down south, so it doesn't matter.
		
Click to expand...



A decent pub worth it's salt will survive in the current climate no matter what they're charging for a pint.


----------



## Rooter (May 29, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:





A decent pub worth it's salt will survive in the current climate no matter what they're charging for a pint.
		
Click to expand...

Amen, I am the director of a company running a pub/restaurant and currently supply becks vier and Stella. priced reasonably, but we are in an expensive area.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 29, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Amen, I am the director of a company running a pub/restaurant and currently supply becks vier and Stella. priced reasonably, but we are in an expensive area.
		
Click to expand...


Which Pub is that, out of interest?


----------



## Rooter (May 29, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			Which Pub is that, out of interest?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.theharerestaurant.co.uk/

website needs updating.. badly! but its prime for horsey trade, father in law is running it day to day. I have a proper job too! LOL


----------



## Captainron (May 29, 2013)

Pubs who cater for all tastes round here tend to do better than those who limit themselves to lager and bottles only with the token John Smiths for 'bitter' drinkers. John Smiths is not even that popular anymore up here with the thousands of other real ale options available within 20 miles of Leeds. 

Simple logic really, have some hand pumps with good beer and you will entice more custom. 

What I cannot stand in pubs are those damnable fruit machines. They are like a gathering place for idiots around here.


----------



## Rooter (May 29, 2013)

Captainron said:



			What I cannot stand in pubs are those damnable fruit machines. They are like a gathering place for idiots around here.
		
Click to expand...

Another Amen! you dont fancy a who wants to be a millionaire game then, or one better, the virtual golf one! Epic.. Not..

Pubs need places to sit, background music (not loud), decent booze and smiling faces. pretty simple really, i would and do pay more for a pint if the ambiance is nicer.


----------



## mikee247 (May 29, 2013)

Ive just come back from 4 days golf in Le Touquet in France.... We stayed at the Westminster Hotel and they wanted 10 Euro a pint!!!   Complete joke... we actually boycotted the place and went down town to a local bar where it was half that. 16 of us in there over 3 nights would have given them some decent revenue but they missed out and its funny how people become so v short sighted... I tetest being ripped off its not about the money so much but the principle..... any way at least the golf courses were good !!!


----------



## dm2583 (May 29, 2013)

Â£4.95 a pint of Guinness at De Vere Wokefield Park. Couldn't believe it!


----------



## LeeTurner (May 30, 2013)

Went out to a small pub in Borough Market and they charged Â£10.50 for a pint of Weissbier. Didn't believe it so bought another pint to make sure


----------



## stevie_r (May 30, 2013)

LeeTurner said:



			Went out to a small pub in Borough Market and they charged Â£10.50 for a pint of Weissbier. Didn't believe it so bought another pint to make sure 

Click to expand...

Would it not of been cheaper to ask or to consult the price list?


----------



## LeeTurner (May 30, 2013)

I wasn't paying - Cheers Vodafone Group


----------



## mikee247 (May 30, 2013)

Rooter said:



http://www.theharerestaurant.co.uk/

website needs updating.. badly! but its prime for horsey trade, father in law is running it day to day. I have a proper job too! LOL
		
Click to expand...

This place used to have a great rep for quality food in my area ( Im about 5 miles away)  not been there for a bit but might give it a go.  Most of the decent jockeys used to go here and also to the Pheasant? Jockeys are real piss heads but tend to drink wine and spirits not beer!!.....  My missus runs a ladies group on line and they go and wine dine and moan about blokes and their golf to a lot of places locally... Ill give her the heads up....:thup:  Im pretty sure I know the previous owner and he alcoholic who now drinks in my local !!!  which is 3.30 a pint for lager.


----------



## GB72 (May 30, 2013)

dm2583 said:



			Â£4.95 a pint of Guinness at De Vere Wokefield Park. Couldn't believe it!
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much the same at any de vere place. My playing partners left Belton Woods because they were fed up with paying over Â£20 for 2 drinks and 2 rounds of sandwiches


----------



## Rooter (May 31, 2013)

mikee247 said:



			This place used to have a great rep for quality food in my area ( Im about 5 miles away)  not been there for a bit but might give it a go.  Most of the decent jockeys used to go here and also to the Pheasant? Jockeys are real piss heads but tend to drink wine and spirits not beer!!.....  My missus runs a ladies group on line and they go and wine dine and moan about blokes and their golf to a lot of places locally... Ill give her the heads up....:thup:  Im pretty sure I know the previous owner and he alcoholic who now drinks in my local !!!  which is 3.30 a pint for lager.
		
Click to expand...

Cool, let me know if you are going mike, you can find us on twitter too @theharelambourn


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 31, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Pretty much the same at any de vere place. My playing partners left Belton Woods because they were fed up with paying over Â£20 for 2 drinks and 2 rounds of sandwiches
		
Click to expand...

Surely the terrible condition of the golf courses would have come into it as well??


----------



## painterboy (May 31, 2013)

J D Wetherspoons in Ipswich, Suffolk serve pints of Lager and Bitter for Â£1.55 on Mondays.

With many of their meals you get a free drink, (not just Mondays). Earlier this month my wife and me had a pannini (with chips) each, a pint of bitter and a glass of Red Wine for a total cost of Â£8.50.

Don't know how they do it.

Also their staff are friendly and efficient.


----------



## Bronse (Nov 22, 2013)

We're off to Le Touquet in April and as beer is an integral part of a golf break and I was a bit concerned when I saw 10 Euros for a pint ! What is the typical price of a pint ? Could be an expensive 4 days !!!



mikee247 said:



			Ive just come back from 4 days golf in Le Touquet in France.... We stayed at the Westminster Hotel and they wanted 10 Euro a pint!!!   Complete joke... we actually boycotted the place and went down town to a local bar where it was half that. 16 of us in there over 3 nights would have given them some decent revenue but they missed out and its funny how people become so v short sighted... I tetest being ripped off its not about the money so much but the principle..... any way at least the golf courses were good !!! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 22, 2013)

7 Euros for a HALF of lager type of beer in Venice. I kid you not !

What do I win???????????


----------



## Snelly (Nov 22, 2013)

Price of a pint of beer at my rackets club(not a member at a golf club) is Â£3.30 and in the pubs in our village, it is about Â£3.70.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 22, 2013)

think it was around Â£6.50 at my old course, luxurious surroundings though and impeccable service......you get what you pay for....sometimes


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 22, 2013)

Crazyface said:



			7 Euros for a HALF of lager type of beer in Venice. I kid you not !
		
Click to expand...

Herself has just had a long weekend away in Venice... She advised the cost of alcohol was horrendous and that the cost of a decent cup of coffee was no better...


----------



## Snelly (Nov 22, 2013)

The Grove is the most expensive golf club I know.  Gleneagles and Loch Lomond are not far behind.  I think I bought two pints of orange and lemonade and a pint of bitter at the Grove and it was Â£27.  Quite silly really.


----------

